# Starter Rope Won't Pull



## bksouthard (Mar 31, 2006)

I have an Echo Shred 'n' Vac, model ES-2100. I was using it today and when I started it the rope slipped out of my hand. Now it is locked in place--it won't turn at all. Is this something an amateur (but handy) can fix? Do I just pop off the starter assembly and reset it? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah I'd take the starter assembly out, the rope could have jumped the pulley and jammed.


----------



## 69GTOby (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a little marine engine, and it was in my garage when I first got it. I couldn't get it to start because of the same problem you have. I tried sooo hard to pull the damn thing, and then i finally left it, and went back to it the next day, and just pulled it, and it worked. I don't know what exactly I did, and I don't know if this will really help you, but you said "all help appreciated". Just try to play with it a little to un-jam it.


----------

